# Raccoon trapping with quail present



## Wyoming_Winds (Nov 11, 2013)

I have 10 quail that frequent my yard. I like them and want to keep them around. The problem is that they are stealing all of my bait out of my dog proof raccoon traps.

The current bait is mini marshmallows, with a healthy topping of corn syrup, honey, and vanilla.

Has anyone trapped raccoons with quail present? What did you use?

(I am in town, and need to try not to catch the neighbors cat...)


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I can think of a couple of things you could do. One, raise the traps up so the birds can't get to the bait, you would only need to raise it 5 inches or so. Second, cover the opening of the trap during the day, remove the cover at night.

One question, once you catch a ****, how will you dispatch it? You said you live in the city...no firearms are allowed.


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

We always used to dispatch the animals we trapped with a club. A sharp, hard hit to the head does them in. Plus you don't have a bullet hole in the pelt.


----------



## trapper12 (Dec 27, 2012)

Cats will get caught in do traps, I got one and it was a pain to let it go. I let it go cause it was next to a farm. Just put a cup over it and the **** will pull it off to get the bait.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

****---good eat---yum yum


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

We always used Hostess pink snowballs and dumped tuna juice on them. This will likely catch a cat, but if you scare the cat really well before letting it go, the cat likely wont come back.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Bax* said:


> We always used Hostess pink snowballs and dumped tuna juice on them. This will likely catch a cat, but if you scare the cat really well before letting it go, the cat likely wont come back.


Cat's taste like chicken...yum yum


----------

